
Google discovers the key to good teamwork is being nice - acjohnson55
http://qz.com/625870/after-years-of-intensive-analysis-google-discovers-the-key-to-good-teamwork-is-being-nice/
======
acjohnson55
I found this (and the article it summarizes [1]) to be an interesting
counterbalance to yesterday's post about not being a "people pleaser" [2].
It's simple advice to always be direct and honest with someone, but I don't
think it's practical without being sensitive to the psychological safety of
the other person. These things are certainly not mutually exclusive, but
finding the right balance is more nuanced than simplistic advice would
indicate.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/what-google-
learn...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/what-google-learned-from-
its-quest-to-build-the-perfect-team.html?_r=0)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12262237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12262237)

